# CO2 diffuser problem



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

hi everyone!

pressure is building up gradually in my CO2 piping and I think the problem is with the diffuser. its clogging with algae or something, I am not sure.

please somebody throw some light on this. Is this a possible diffuser problem or am I missing the actual problem?

is there any way I can clean the diffuser?

following is my CO2 diffuser model. btw thats not my tank in the pic. i googled it.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

i have a bell diffuser, so i don't know much about this type. im guessing you could just clean it out with some ear cleaners or just blow some air through it and try to make it pop out. Looks like a really nice diffuser.. what model and how much did it cost? PM me please.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Soak it in a bleach/water solution. Rinse well then soak with Prime.

I have several glass diffusers which means i always have a spare. When I hook up a new bottle, I swap the diffusers with one that has already been cleaned. The ones I just took off, then get the dip.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you hook up a new bottle? I'd have to do it more often since my 10lb bottle has been going for over a year and still going.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> When you hook up a new bottle?


Yeah...I'm still running DIY. Haven't put together my pressurized system yet. ;o)


----------



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

what is this 'Prime' thing where do i get it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Seachem Prime...dechlor


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Ya thats what I hear most people do clean them with bleach, I really don't know the dosage so I cant tell you but search on the web.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NOT THA DIP!AHHHHHHHH


Seriously,bleach water is the best.Ive only one diffuser,and dip mine once a month.I use DIY too and the yeast sugar water residue can be clogging the pores of the disk.If it still isnt working,then check the line for leaks between the lid to the diffuser.

On dosage,well i add a cap of bleach to a small rectangular bowl,just big enough for the diffuser,and then fill the rest of the way with water.I dont do measurements.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just read the label on my diffuser...along with using bleach and water it says hydrogen peroxide will work also - not diluted.


----------

